
How to deal with contravariance in Python – many alternative code fixes included - pawel_swiecki
https://blog.daftcode.pl/csi-python-type-system-episode-2-baf5168038c0
======
pawel_swiecki
The first part can be found here: [https://blog.daftcode.pl/csi-python-type-
system-episode-1-1c...](https://blog.daftcode.pl/csi-python-type-system-
episode-1-1c2ee1f8047c).

